# Swift Kontiki decals



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to replace the front bonnet decals on my Kontiki as well as a short maroon coloured strip on the side skirt and another tapered strip on the rear bumper.

Local firms that specialise in van decals are having trouble sourcing a small amount of maroon transfer/ sticker material to complete the job. Apparently it usually comes in 50 metre rolls.

A few questions if you don't mind...

Does anyone know where I could possibly source a small strip (i.e. 1 -2 m) of Swift maroon sticker material? 
or 
Is it possible to get replacement decals direct from Swift?
or
Any other thoughts on smartening up some weathered decals?

Many thanks in advance for any feedback.

Regards
Floyd


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why not have a colour change, maroon is a bit of an old colour, perhaps silver or maybe go adventurous and get it don't in carbon fibre.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hiya,

Theres loads on ebay that might suit, if not I'm sure one of the companies on there could match it for you....

http://tinyurl.com/nw2nllg

Pete


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

peejay said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Theres loads on ebay that might suit, if not I'm sure one of the companies on there could match it for you....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice peejay


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Once you find a suitable company please feel free to akert us all to their identity, I have a couple of Swift Kontiki decals which are showing signs of age and over-vigorous washing.....

so if you can identify where a good source is, I would be delighted to be able to piggyback your research and pinch your idea.....

thanks in anticipation......

this is one are I have never looked into, I have re-liveried a complete vehicle before (an ambulance) and it is not an easy task to get long straight runs on perfectly......

getting off was easy (hair dryer or hot air gun used judiciously), reapplying is much more tricky IMO....... if you are not very careful you end up with air bubbles underneath which are a pain to remove (but that can be done with a fine hypodermic needle and a syringe...).....

Good luck, do show us the outcome when you have finished it, thanks,

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two words which make me smile whether written or spoken "hypodermic needle" hypodeemic nerdle.

Applying long graphics is made easier with a garden spray with warm soapy water, spray the whole length and apply quickly, the water allows it to be re-positioned for ages, T cut first to remove impurities on the surface of the paint, the water will also allow bubble to disperse better, also use wet hands to prevent sticking to fingers.

Link


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Success, brilliant service from avp-signs on Ebay


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Kev, I have never seen/heard about the wet method before - certainly one to be remembered.

Do avp do they ex-stock or do they have to make to order?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just noticed Mavis in your link, is she OK still, not seen her on for ages.

I miss her posts.


----------

